# June Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The next Kneesworth meet will be on the 16th June at The Cambridge Motel. For those who would like to turn up and have not been before then the full address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here

We had 20 TT's, two S4's, a Seat Leon Cupra TDi and a 350Z making a grand total of 24 cars   at the May meeting so come on people, all are welcome, join us for a good old [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] and a [smiley=cheers.gif], you won't regret it.

The Cambridge Motel has a huge car park and the food was excellent.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/carpark.jpg
Part of the car park

This was the menu for the May meet and will probably stay the same:

Gammon steak Â£5.50 
Battered Cod Â£6.95 
Chicken Kiev Â£6.95 
Scampi Â£6.95 
Sirloin Steak Â£9.95 
Lasagne Â£6.50 
Chicken Cordon Bleu Â£6.95 
Steak & Guinness pie Â£5.95 
Spinach en croute (v) Â£7.50

Good cars, good food, great company. So, with all that, how could you not come?

Come on, lets see if we can break the 30 cars barrier and if we could meet in a layby like last time and all of us cruise into the car park at the same time then that would look just awesome.
 :wink:

The list so far:
Love_iTT
NormStrm
was
SBJ
ScoTTy and Kate
XXMetal
spilmah

*23 to go*

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham please add me to the list 8) should be able to make it.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on Norm.

Only another 28 to go :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

oh go on then Graham, you twisted my arm 

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there 8) 
SBJ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hopefully us too.

p.s.
Graham - they're S4's not RS4's :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done Was and Simon, I'm looking forward to it already 

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Hopefully us too.
> 
> p.s.
> Graham - they're S4's not RS4's :wink:


Ooops :roll:

Graham


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll have just got back from Le Mans be then so hopefully I'll be there.

I'll be coming down through Kneesworth, so should be able to meet up for the cruse as I should have a better idea of where I'm going this time :roll:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

[smiley=dude.gif] MEEEEE !!!! Please 

Can we break the record!!! Yes We Can lol
:lol:

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Sam - maybe Abi will come along now as well 

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I said if Sam goes I would definately come along except Hub's has now told me he is away in Spain that night so I now have no cover to babysit  . I will see what I can do though  . Would be great to come along though at long last


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

Put me down as a possible - I've got a bid due in on 21st June so it just may be a bit too hectic. I'll keep you posted - I'd love to show off the new V6 8)

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

If I'm not on holiday I'll be there.
Should have my other new 3.2 by then too.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Graham,

Will do my best to be there.... going away for weekend so politically may have to show my face at home a few evenings 

Irving...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Graham,
> 
> Will do my best to be there.... going away for weekend so politically may have to show my face at home a few evenings
> 
> Irving...


Similar story here Graham - AMD on Saturday following this meet so might have to make it look like I am more interested in staying at home with my long suffering wife (who's currently feeling like a bit of TT widow!! :lol: :lol: :wink


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hopefully be able to make it, providing Zed is back from bodyshop by then!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Hopefully be able to make it, providing Zed is back from bodyshop by then!


If not back will they not be providing a loan car, something like a Nissan Micra  would be good to see / hear Dave raging one of those :wink:

Norman


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I would like to come if that's OK.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Put me down as a maybe, all depends on work


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey pgTT, how'd the decorating go - we missed you last time!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully be able to make it, providing Zed is back from bodyshop by then!
> ...


I should be getting a loan car, although they'll want me to show my license today, and I don't have it with me (!)

I'm not that bothered to be honest, as I don't need the car during the week (my flat is right opposite work) and I'm jetting off for a week on Friday too, so won't need to do a long car trip for another 2 and a half weeks...

Which *may* save me the annoyance of driving a Micra


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

Please add me to the attendee list


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm due to go to Purtugal for that day but if it doesn't work out I will attend. What time?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Hey pgTT, how'd the decorating go - we missed you last time!


Im sick of it. Ive got loads to do. 

(off topic) Anyone no where to get a decent kitchen a bathroom?
Cheers


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

After going through my diary this morning, its looking unlikely that I may not make the June meet after all [smiley=end.gif]

Im going to be in the Malven Hills for a dog show, showing my Greyhound and sadly my Greyhound is too big to fit in my TT ( not that I would let her get in it anyway  )

But I am going to do my very best to get back from the show, turn into superwoman and make it to the Motel for the Meet [smiley=wings.gif]

If I don't make it, hope you all have a great night, safe journey to you all [smiley=cheers.gif]

Take care

Sam XX


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Barring any catastrophes I should be able to make this one.

Just have to make sure I take a map for the new venue, at least if I get lost I wont have to worry about all the parking spaces being taken 

E


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It doesn't look like we'll break the magic 30 this time around but it should still be a decent turnout though.

The list so far:

*Definates:*
Love_iTT 
was 
SBJ 
ScoTTy and Kate 
XXMetal
jampott
scavenger
hutters
E 
markTT225
popeye64 + Clive

*Maybe's*
spilmah
^Abi^
Mayur
Chip_iTT
NaughTTy
pgtt
Matthew
NormStrm

If I've missed anyone off then please let me know

Graham


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ooops, I'd forgotten to reply on this thread  - Put me down as a definate. Same meeting point as last time Clive, i.e, Gravely Village?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on the list Mark, see you there.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry guys & gals, I'm totally wasted work wise this month. This bid is freaking me out - still it finishes on the 21st June ... so July is more promising 

Love the V6 though    

Moley


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi guys,

Should be able to make it along with Clive (silver 150 roadster-if he's got it back from the police-thiefs broke into his house and pinched both his n mrs car keys and therefore pinched his and mrs car's!)

Cheers
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

popeye64 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Should be able to make it along with Clive (silver 150 roadster-if he's got it back from the police-thiefs broke into his house and pinched both his n mrs car keys and therefore pinched his and mrs car's!)
> 
> ...


bloody hell :evil: I know how gutted he must feel as I had my silver Tt stolen last year :evil: :evil: :evil:

I hope he gets his TT back, did he post on the forum about the theft???

regards

was


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

If anyone from Essex is going to this (up the M11) and fancy's a cruise I'm up for it (especially as I don't know where I am going  )

Also, what time are we expected?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm sure Paul (ScoTTy) comes up the M11, have a word with him. We start arriving at about 7pm onwards. By the way, there is a link to a map on the very first page if you need directions.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

yep that's the normal way. I've tried the A10 but got stuck with traffic both time.

I can't normally get there until approx 19:30


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Please put me down as a possible currently as it will depend whether Ipswich Audi have sorted the door by cop as it is booked in Wed 16th.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Graham
> 
> Please put me down as a possible currently as it will depend whether Ipswich Audi have sorted the door by cop as it is booked in Wed 16th.
> 
> Norman


Done Norm although obviously we hope you can make it.

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, sorry m8 got to work again, wanted to show off my new suspension I've just fitted. I know it pays the bills but bloody work, hope to see you at AmD.
Cheers,
Phill [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Graham,

I'll be there mate-hopefully Scotty will bring his vagcom thingy-please, that's if he's still speaking to me after our little disagreement on the 'Audi' warranty thing.

Cheers
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

EKZ225 said:


> Hi Graham, sorry m8 got to work again, wanted to show off my new suspension I've just fitted. I know it pays the bills but bloody work, hope to see you at AmD.
> Cheers,
> Phill [smiley=behead.gif]


Sorry to here that Phill but work comes first I guess. (I know a very quick way for you to get a bit more cash pretty quickly :wink: )

Glad you can make it popeye64, see you there.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

popeye64 said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I'll be there mate-hopefully Scotty will bring his vagcom thingy-please, that's if he's still speaking to me after our little disagreement on the 'Audi' warranty thing.
> 
> ...


LOL - There's nought wrong with disagreement and discussion. :wink:

TBH I don't even recall it so now I'm gonna have to do a search and look it up!

VAG-COM (new version and new cable!) will be available.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

unfortunately away all next week but it was greating everyone last time....

hope to make the next one (and the Big one in July too!)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

dimitt said:


> unfortunately away all next week but it was greating everyone last time....
> 
> hope to make the next one (and the Big one in July too!)


thats bad news mate :? I was looking forward to the black TT cruise!

maybe next time


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I've had a change of plan and should now be able to make it but not in the TT  but in a beemer :roll: is one of those welcome :? it's got angel eyes [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] is that okay  I'll park it up the road and walk down 8)

Col


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Should have me car back from the paintshop by then, so count me in

See you all there

james


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers scotty, glad your still talking to me haha  , so i won't bother reminding you about the article :lol:

C u there

Popeye 64
(aka Steve) [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

Hi Graham,
I should be able to make the meet on wednesday. what time to meet up?
cheer mart


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

popeye64 said:


> Cheers scotty, glad your still talking to me haha  , so i won't bother reminding you about the article :lol:
> 
> C u there
> 
> ...


Good idea.....we'll leave that until we meet up!! 

Strangely I'm now in an AMD'ed car from Listers..... :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry guys & girls,

won't be able to make this meeting... came off bike this am and broke left collar bone... no driving etc for 4 - 6 weeks....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Euch - hope it isn't toooo painful! Best wishes for a speedy recovery...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Sorry guys & girls,
> 
> won't be able to make this meeting... came off bike this am and broke left collar bone... no driving etc for 4 - 6 weeks....


Sorry to hear that m8. You do seem to have your fair share of the 'falling off bikes' thing don't you? Hope you get better soon and back in the driving seat again (of the TT that is - not the bike :wink: )

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

clive/graham,

thx... and only off twice in 4y, but when you average 100miles/week on the bike its gong to happen occasionally... this one was a momentary lapse of concentration, a car passing me went wide on rh bend and i moved over to avoid him, touched kerb with pedal and it flipped over at about 30km/h... landed hard on left shoulder... when i heard the bones grating i knew it was broken....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear it mate. 

Get well soon.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Sorry guys & girls,
> 
> won't be able to make this meeting... came off bike this am and broke left collar bone... no driving etc for 4 - 6 weeks....


Ouch - sorry to hear this. Get better soon.

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds painful -if you want a car sitter just let me know 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've contacted the Cambridge Motel to now firm up numbers and said that between 12 and 15 will be turning up, although there could be more or less. No problems for them, they will have staff and food ready for us.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow evening.

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Cinderella will be going to the ball 

Having had a Huge fright with my Greyhound today I felt it safer to go to Kneesworth 

See you all there 

BTW Who Is T7 CNS :?: They had TTOC stickers in their car windows, the car was at Bedford Audi today.

I had to take mine in today as my airbag light had come on and Audi re-programed the car, has anyone else had this problem ?

Sam XX


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I'll be coming from work in Stevenage again. I'll be waiting in the usual place in Gravely village (the keep clear area outside the first pub on the left). I'll be there from 6:45 pm onwards. Can I expect to see the usual suspects - Tim, Was, clive etc.?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Mark

I will be meeting Popeye64 in Hitchen so we could do a quick stop in Gravely on our way 

cheers

was.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll try to be there for 6:45 too - if I'm not there when you're ready to go Was, give me a call... still not got my boost leaking N249 valve sorted out, so be gentle with me


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Sadly I now have to go out for dinner (work). I'll only be down the road at The Sheene Mill in Melbourne, so depending on the time I get away I might pop in...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

oooo..sheene mill eh, posh git :wink:

I can't make tommorow i have a busy night at work,and the TT is at the dealers for a new gear box so i wouldnt be welcome in an estate car  
Sorry people
Get well soon Chip  
Cheers


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Irving Get well soon m8 [smiley=sunny.gif]



clived said:


> I'll try to be there for 6:45 too - if I'm not there when you're ready to go Was, give me a call...


will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



> still not got my boost leaking N249 valve sorted out, so be gentle with me


 [smiley=idea2.gif] ..................... no way :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry folks - not going to be able to make tonight 

We have a play house being delivered this week for my girls so I need to paint the fence behind where it's going to go. Unfortunately, tonight is the only time I have left to do it.

Hope you guys 'n' gals have fun - I'll try to make the next one.

Will see some of you at AmD on Saturday hopefully. 

Cheers,
NaughTTy

P.S. Really sorry to hear about your accident Irving - hope you're back on the road again soon. The warning lights haven't come back on my dash yet - when/if they do, I'll give you a shout 

P.P.S. Sorry was - looks like you'll have a single black coupe cruise tonight :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy

no problem m8, good luck with the play house 

maybe a cruise down to AmD ?

cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> maybe a cruise down to AmD ?


Was - see AMD thread


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi all,

gonna make it this eve after all, is any one coming from london :?: keep an eye out for a black TTR with S3 Plate on the m11 cos i dont now were i'm goin, hope to see ya'll there.

Ta Bilbo


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry was - looks like you'll have a single black coupe cruise tonight :roll:


Looks like you will have another black coupe after all - a colleage from work (pete225) is coming along too. See you at Gravely.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Is anyone meeting up for a cruse?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry was - looks like you'll have a single black coupe cruise tonight :roll:
> ...


Mark

great stuff, see you at Gravely around 18:45

cheers

was


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Just a note to say that Norman will be collecting his TT this evening from the garage - his passenger door is now working again!

So Nornstm and myself will see you all later.

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What an excellent evening that turned out to be 

A total of 17 TT's in all plus Paul and Kate's superb S4. The people I managed to get to talk to tonight - sorry if I missed anyone - all seem to agree that the latest venue is better for us with a larger car park and more room in the bar so until we get fed up or outgrow this one  then I propose that we stay with the Cambridge Motel from now on, however, having said that I think we should still keep our 'Kneesworth Crew' brand (I don't want to get another flag :wink

Thanks to all of you for once again making the effort as without you - its very simple - there would be no 'Kneesworth Crew'.

Also from the people I did talk to, the general comment was that the next meet is too near Brooklands so the next meet will be sometime in the middle of August which I will post up soon.

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks again Graham for this evening 

Where are the flames then????! lol

and you could do with loosing the black pipe in your latest pic lol 

take care, thanks again

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

spilmah said:


> Thanks again Graham for this evening
> 
> Where are the flames then????! lol
> 
> ...


LOL, I can't match your flames Sam :wink: and trust you to notice the pipe in the background, I got a couple of blokes to move it out the way, it's gone now 

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

sorry i couldn't be there 

Hope anyone coming for some VAGCOMing got sorted OK... & did Bilbo find you all?

Irving...aka the one-armed bandit (ouch)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i saw norm an simon on the 505 i did flash but i was in the estate


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yet another excellent evening with a superb turnout 



pgtt said:


> i saw norm an simon on the 505 i did flash but i was in the estate


Hi Phil - I did see the flash but assumed it was someone admiring the TT's 

Hope to see you all at Brooklands, I will post a cruise to Brooklands - starting Baldock Services, moving down the A1 to South Mimms Services then round the M25 (anti-clockwise) to Brooklands.

Norman


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Fab evening as always  great seeing everyone again and 'top down' weather too 8)

Thanks again to Graham for organising it 

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Another cracking night  Good to see everyone again. Thanks Graham for organising it all.

See you all at Brooklands  8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry Colin but I just couldn't resist - well you did dare me :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/CIMG0250.jpg

Graham


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

lol

Not again :lol: :lol:

What is it Colin, first the ice cream picture now this :wink:


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi folks, 

Nice one Graham, another good evening with another good turn out. Massive thanks to you Scotty for the vagcom rectification and to everyone for the idle chit chat which goes with most meets. I'll be joining the TTOC later when i get home Graham so as i can get my Â£3 discount for Brooklands haha and of course receive the latest issue of absolutte.

Looking forward to the Brooklands meet and of course the cruise down-better get the polish out this time!

see you all soon
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

another great TT evening 8)

nice to see some new faces too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham - cheers for organising it, I am happy to see your making full use of your new camera :wink: :wink:

see you all soon

was.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Must admit guys I was a little disapointed by the relaxed dress code, after I had gone to all that effort :wink:  :lol: :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Must admit guys I was a little disapointed by the relaxed dress code, after I had gone to all that effort :wink:  :lol: :wink:


So does that mean its evening dress only next meet LOL :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ColdiTT looks like he has wet himself! :wink: . Glad you had a lovely evening guys btw  8)  .


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

spilmah said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit guys I was a little disapointed by the relaxed dress code, after I had gone to all that effort :wink:  :lol: :wink:
> ...


Well it is Brooklands Sam :wink: :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:



Love_iTT said:


> Sorry Colin but I just couldn't resist - well you did dare me :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/CIMG0250.jpg
> 
> Graham


Oh dear Graham, you're gonna wish you never did that :wink:

Be on your guard that's all I have to say [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm going to get it Colin but I just couldn't resist it after what you said last night - it just had to be done :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes......and I'd already "done it" by the looks of things  terrible thing... old age [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Col, I hope you sorted your "leaky washer" before getting into yout TT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To those I vag-com'e, hopefully my home emai lwill work tonight as it's been down since the meet.

Another good turnout :wink:

p.s. Next time I intend to creep in and creep out without an noise at all! 8)


----------

